# My Brother's 158" Eight Point



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My brother shot this deer on our ranch this past weekend. The deer was eight or nine years old. He used to be ten points and score around 170. My brother saw him Thanksgiving weekend while sitting in a rifle stand with his little girl. He let the deer live so he could try to take him with his bow and succeed on Saturday. The deer field dressed 190 pounds


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Oops forgot pic...

And now I'm waiting 120 seconds to post it...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice deer but I see that lil kicker..


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

^ This is why I almost never post anymore.


----------



## sposey (Aug 25, 2010)

Really nice deer congratulations to him


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Heck of a deer! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

great deer- i love big 8's


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice. Pretty cool the way he planned out taking it with his bow.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm still just in awe... That thing was huge, everything on it was big... 

Chad- you guys are doing wonderful things with game management on your place and I really enjoyed getting out there again. I hope you guys can get some rain sometime soon.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

chad said:


> ^ This is why I almost never post anymore.


X2

Very nice buck.....


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

wow! great buck. i love big frame 8s. congrats to him.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Very NICE!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome buck


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Nice buck, Is your land by the coast?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

beautiful 8!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I love a big 8, thx for the post. 

I would have let the little girl shoot him.

edit: That's a really nice bow too!


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats a Hoss!! Nice one


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chad

Sorry if I did something wrong. My grandson shot a big 8 this year and had a little kicker too but I called it an 8 also. Certainly didnt mean anything derogitory (sp).If I upset you I apoligize certainly didnt mean to.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Charlie, I don't come here to argue as do about 90% of people it seems. Your grandson's fine deer would be properly described as a nine point because the point is off of the main beem. The one I posted is an eight point with a kicker of of the left G2.

I guess we should start talking about spikes again too?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chad

Sorry sir I tried.


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

Dont care what you call it. Looks good to me.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Right, which makes it a nine too. Guess I'm in the 90%, he said he was sorry and didnt mean to offend you but you seem to still have your feeling hurt. sad4sm



chad said:


> Charlie, I don't come here to argue as do about 90% of people it seems. Your grandson's fine deer would be properly described as a nine point because the point is off of the main beem. T*he one I posted is an eight point with a kicker of of the left G2.*
> 
> I guess we should start talking about spikes again too?


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Great looking deer! 

Another question is, what kind of camo is he wearing? Little different than most that we typically see.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice 8-point!!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh lord... I can assure you that my feelings aren't hurt. It is just annoying when you make a post to share a cool deer and the first comment is trying to start an arguement. Call it what you will the deer has eight points coming off of his main beams, and in my book that makes him exactly this: A main frame eight point with a kicker

Btreybig, the camo is Kryptek. Cool new company that was founded by some military guys that love to hunt. The are a top four contender for the new military contract. The gear is awesome. Here is the website: http://www.kryptek.com/ and on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/kryptekoutdoors?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## specsanddots (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL!

This is getting good now.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice buck!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is a very nice buck! Thanks for sharing and posting on the board!


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome deer. Nothing better than a mainframe 8.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chad

Trying to start an arguement no sir, sorry you took it that way. Just jacking with you in a joking way. Surprised at your "lashing out" comeback but thats life. The post had nothing to do with spikes. Again as I said nice deer and have a great day.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

8,9...9,8.....It's still a GREAT BUCK!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## codyb (May 12, 2012)

Congrats to your brother! Heck of a deer!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Great buck and congrats, and thanks Charlie for not ripping me a new one when i was the first to call your Grandson's a 9.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

SSST

That aint me and no problem you were 100% correct. Ghuntin.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice deer....... but ol CHARLIE means no harm don't be like the bad apples!! We can't help them


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Buck, congrats on taking it with his bow.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Great deer !*

Great deer ! Congrats


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Great buck!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Helluva a 9.


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

Congratulations on an awesome buck! You obviously have an excellent management program, I enjoyed your post.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice MF8. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

nice "8" point

l guess this would be a "10" point :roll eyes:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Fishspert said:


> nice "8" point
> 
> l guess this would be a "10" point :roll eyes:


That ones 14 pt with a bunch of kickers.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Fishspert said:


> l guess this would be a "10" point


I'd call him 207


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Chad, I agree that mainframe 8 with kicker, etc. gives a better description of the buck than just saying 9pt, but I hope you now realize that Charlie was just having a little fun.

Great buck.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fishspert said:


> nice "8" point
> 
> l guess this would be a "10" point :roll eyes:


Helluva 10 point there bud lol


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Love big 8's!! congrats to the man!!


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

x3, that buck is awesome. thanks for posting. congrats to your bro!


----------



## portmansfieldfshrm (Dec 17, 2009)

Texas Parks and Wild Life: Definition of a point: A point is a projection that extends at least one inch from the edge of a main beam or another tine. The tip of the main beam is also a point.

Your brother is the proud owner of a nine point not an eight.


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

What you got there is a spike with some nice kickers!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Mallardman02 said:


> What you got there is a spike with some nice kickers!


:rotfl:

sweet buck. someone needs a chill pill!:headknock

Charlie you did nothing sir!


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, we probably wont be seeing any more of the bucks from Chad's ranch. That's a shame he has posted up nice pics in the past. Way to go D-bags!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sad2sm gee, you're my hero! :headknock

a kicker was mentioned and whining started. it was nothing,,, and that should be Mr D-bags to you!:an4: :butterfly


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

waterspout said:


> sad2sm gee, you're my hero! :headknock
> 
> a kicker was mentioned and whining started. it was nothing,,, and that should be Mr D-bags to you!:an4: :butterfly


No one whined about a kicker being mentioned. The man stated it was a nice 8 point. Then here comes the crowd, thats a 9 point not an 8. From there we get a pick of a deer that has nothing to do with the OP.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

chad said:


> ^ This is why I almost never post anymore.





CHARLIE said:


> Chad
> 
> *Sorry *if I did something wrong. My grandson shot a big 8 this year and had a little kicker too but I called it an 8 also. Certainly didnt mean anything derogitory (sp).If I upset you I apoligize certainly didnt mean to.





chad said:


> Charlie, I don't come here to argue as do about 90% of people it seems. Your grandson's fine deer would be properly described as a nine point because the point is off of the main beem. The one I posted is an eight point with a kicker of of the left G2.
> 
> I guess we should start talking about spikes again too?





CHARLIE said:


> Chad
> 
> *Sorry* sir I tried.





chad said:


> Oh lord... I can assure you that my feelings aren't hurt. It is just annoying when you make a post to share a cool deer and the first comment is trying to start an arguement. Call it what you will the deer has eight points coming off of his main beams, and in my book that makes him exactly this: A main frame eight point with a kicker
> 
> Btreybig, the camo is Kryptek. Cool new company that was founded by some military guys that love to hunt. The are a top four contender for the new military contract. The gear is awesome. Here is the website: http://www.kryptek.com/ and on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/kryptekoutdoors?ref=ts&fref=ts


Well, you got one more "*sorry*" from Charlie than you would have me.

Perhaps your stance on not posting here is not a bad idea. Nice 9 point by the way.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> No one whined about a kicker being mentioned. The man stated it was a nice 8 point. Then here comes the crowd, thats a 9 point not an 8. From there we get a pick of a deer that has nothing to do with the OP.


well, cause its a 9 not an 8. :headknock


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

OK guys I am going to make one attempt at clearing the air so we can all hug and move on.

First of all Charlie apology accepted, and I apologize for not apoligizing. The last thing I wanted to do was turn this into an epic thread for all the wrong reasons. My comments also sounded harsher than I had intended. The point was just enjoy the dam deer or don't, but don't challenge the validity of it. The thread title was not "How many points does this deer have in your opinion?"

Second I want to address the deer. The deer that I posted a picture of does indeed have nine points. I will not dispute that fact... I never did. He is an eight point frame deer. No he is not a slick eight, and I never said he was, but he is an eight point. If you don't agree with me, I don't care, it doesn't hurt my feelings, and I won't try to change your mind so please don't try to change mine. To me this is the proper way to describe this deer. If that ninth point would have been on his main beam I would not have even posted about it, and I guarantee you my bro wouldn't be shoulder mounting it. The deer would would have been just another old decent buck with nothing cool about him.

And for those that think I shouldn't post anymore.... You can't get rid of me that easy!


----------



## NAT (May 15, 2008)

It's harder to kill a 150 8 than an 180. This deer is a 156 8 w/ 2" kicker. Pretty much a bad mofo. High or low fence


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Heck of a buck! Congrats.

We've got a 180 8, but he has a 2" kicker also so I guess he aint much...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Tell your Bro congrats on one helleva buck..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Chad

No problems my man apology accepted and lets move on. Didnt realize there was a burr under your saddle regarding this type of issue. I never would have joked about it. Its all in the past and good huntin..


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Great deer!!! Congrats


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

man that's a small 158. must be something there I can't see.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

palmwad89 said:


> man that's a small 158. must be something there I can't see.


No kidding- I can't believe he even shot that poor thing... It's practically has spots too!:headknock


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice buck Chad.. Congrats .... That sucker will look good on the wall! Brett


----------

